# plant id please



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Thinking maybe anubias?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

one pic looks like a crypt, second one looks like a narrow leaf or regular java fern.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

its a deeper green than the crypts I have and the roots and the big part don't look like crypts I have.

I think it might be the anubias I thought I lost.

do I need to take more pics?


----------



## andrew__ (Jan 22, 2014)

How firm are the leaves and roots? I'm leaning towards Anubias but the roots should be a give-away if it is as they would be much firmer than a Crypt.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks more like a fern, take a close up of the root system, and full frontal of the leaf. Im pretty sure its just a java fern though.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks very similar to Anubias Congensis, definitely not a crypt though as it definitely has a rhizome visible in picture 1. Better pictures would give for a better ID.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

If I know plants, and I'd like to think I do - especially Anubias, that looks like a anubias afzelii - congensis - or lanceolata.
Had a similar one in my old Anubias tank, not my personal favorite.
I also think for the image you have, the roots look pretty bad in shape - hence why they look almost like fern roots, if it is an Anubias cut those roots off (which you should for most plants), leave about a cm in length and wash them clean. Those roots grow like weeds.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It got mixed up with crypts and was planted for a long while, that probably hurt the roots and growth. I have multiple tanks growing plants to sell and things get moved around a lot or left alone for a long time.

I had an anubias and I thought I had sold it as a crypt by mistake, thinking this is that plant.

I does have a large rhizome like anubias, that is what got my attention when I saw it.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

take some more pics dude, you will get a better answer. The roots def look like a fern(unless just rotten roots), but leafs/ rhizone look like a anubius. But I would go with Defaults answer so far, it makes the most sense.


----------

